# After Daniel, More Like After Shmaniel



## Summerhaze (Nov 17, 2007)

After Daniel by Moira Farr was shit. I barely got past the prologue before I threw it across my classroom, and into the RECYCLING bin.

Afte Daniel is a nonfiction book about a 35 year old man who killed himself on Valentines Day, 1994 in his room; locked, and a note on the door. After his suicide his girlfriend (Moira Farr) did a bit of research on suicide and all that, and then in 1999 she wrote a book about it.

IT SUCKED

all she did was repeat herself and never moved on in the plot. She goes way too deep into description and it just gets boring. I like description but not a whole page to describe the mood. Maybe a paragraph, but not a page.

Moira Farr - After Daniel = DO NOT READ


----------

